# Pig Roaster Build Help Needed



## Wickers48162 (Apr 21, 2021)

SE Michigan here...looking for advise on building pig roasters...
I recently obtained  a project that I'm anxious to fished for a B-day celebration in May. This 200 gallon tank measures 32" x 60", has hinges mounted, drain in the bottom & exhaust ports on top. I want to install propane burners, but don't know what I need. I think I want to mount a couple 30 lb. tanks to the front for fuel. Please help! Eventually, I'll install a rotisserie as time permits....


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 21, 2021)

*Are you trying to install pre-made burners or wanting to craft them yourself?*
*
I saw a poster here that made his own burners for a Santa Maria grill.  I can't remember his name.

This may be just what you are looking for.   Making a home made burner is not that difficult with some basic tools.

A drill press would make the chore even easier.
*
*JC   *


----------



## Wickers48162 (Apr 21, 2021)

JC...ty for your reply. If I could fab them myself, I'd love to.....never thought about that....any idea about hole size & spacing for I assume a high pressure propane system?


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 21, 2021)

Here is how to make your own burner....



JC


----------



## Wickers48162 (Apr 21, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> Here is how to make your own burner....
> 
> 
> 
> JC



Thanks JC.....I'll be duplicating that build, with some small changes!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 21, 2021)

JC in GB
 has you covered for diy.
If you don’t want to go that route, give the folks at Tejas Smokers a call. Tell them what you want to do and they can recommend what will work and supply you with the burners needed.
https://tejassmokers.com/


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 21, 2021)

Wickers48162 said:


> I want to install propane burners, but don't know what I need.



I've converted several smokers to  propane. Big question: are you looking to have propane as your heat source and have smoker wood in a pan above the burners for smoke or are you just looking to use the propane as a fire starter for logs? My current smoker is what's known as a T-Pit. I have 2 low pressure 6" burners in the bottom of the firebox. There is a rack sitting over the burners that I put a stainless steel pan on with the smoker wood in it. The propane is run through a micro adjustable needle valve so temps can be regulated down to a degree or two of exactly where you want them to be. If you're using portable tanks you'll need to run high pressure burners. I converted two previous offset smokers to run the same way as the T-Pit but they were hooked to tanks and high pressure burners.

You can see the gas line coming in from the left, the knob for the needle valve directly under the vent, and beautiful TBS. This works like a dream.






The burners, rack, and stainless steel pan with the smoker wood in it





Got a nice brisket going










My target temp when I'm doing briskets is 275. You can dial in in and it'll pretty much sit there all day. 









JC in GB said:


> I saw a poster here that made his own burners for a Santa Maria grill. I can't remember his name.



There may have been somebody else that has done the same thing but I did post this after I got it all done.











The level of flame is adjustable with the valve. This is wide open






Getting ready to fire it up






Hope this helps at least a little bit....
Robert


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 21, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I've converted several smokers to  propane. Big question: are you looking to have propane as your heat source and have smoker wood in a pan above the burners for smoke or are you just looking to use the propane as a fire starter for logs? My current smoker is what's known as a T-Pit. I have 2 low pressure 6" burners in the bottom of the firebox. There is a rack sitting over the burners that I put a stainless steel pan on with the smoker wood in it. The propane is run through a micro adjustable needle valve so temps can be regulated down to a degree or two of exactly where you want them to be. If you're using portable tanks you'll need to run high pressure burners. I converted two previous offset smokers to run the same way as the T-Pit but they were hooked to tanks and high pressure burners.
> 
> You can see the gas line coming in from the left, the knob for the needle valve directly under the vent, and beautiful TBS. This works like a dream.
> View attachment 493511
> ...





 tx smoker
 yes, this was the post I was thinking of.

Some great ideas here already to help with a pig roaster build.

JC


----------



## Wickers48162 (Apr 21, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> tx smoker
> yes, this was the post I was thinking of.
> 
> Some great ideas here already to help with a pig roaster build.
> ...


OMG.....you guys are awesome! Since visiting earlier in the day, I've found out that I could build my own pipe burner, as long as the propane/oxygen venturi is available to purchase. Sadly, they are not, so I'm kinda lean back towards my original thoughts of using 3 (for the lack of the correct term) turkey pot burners. This kinda goes with TX"s idea of using a ss pot above them to place wood chips in. It also sounds like a high volume regulator would be required. Of course, I'd fab deflection trays so the grease wouldn't drip onto the burners....


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 21, 2021)

US $165.00 | 9 hole household gas stove,22.5btu burner,portable burner,desktop outdoor gas stove,high pressure fire burner,pan burner








						132.0US $ 20% OFF|9 hole household gas stove,22.5btu burner,portable burner,desktop outdoor gas stove,high pressure fire burner,pan burner|BBQ Grills|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




Would something like this work?


----------



## bensb34 (May 1, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> Here is how to make your own burner....
> 
> 
> 
> JC



Would love tips on what I need to add a propane burner to the cooker I just bought!  Thanks for the video!


----------



## YooperSmoker (May 7, 2022)

keep your eye out for a curb find bar bq
usually they still work and are intact [all needed parts]
then make a burner to fit your project

Mike


----------

